# power brakes what to buy???



## 67chivo (May 20, 2011)

ok so I am looking to convert the 67 gto to power disc brakes but like I said before in a diff. post I am new to this. I see most of the kits in the OPGI catalogs are Front Disc brake kits or rear kits like the BAER brand or Wilwood. I also seen that most of these kits require 16 inch or larger wheels for clearance. Most of these kits run about $1400 to $1800 for a kit of front or rear. I can just by a kit that that has all 4 disc brakes and is there a standard size I should look for. I have the 14 inch rally II tires now and they look small so I was thinking of getting bigger rims. any feed back would help and thanks again.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

67chivo said:


> ok so I am looking to convert the 67 gto to power disc brakes but like I said before in a diff. post I am new to this. I see most of the kits in the OPGI catalogs are Front Disc brake kits or rear kits like the BAER brand or Wilwood. I also seen that most of these kits require 16 inch or larger wheels for clearance. Most of these kits run about $1400 to $1800 for a kit of front or rear. I can just by a kit that that has all 4 disc brakes and is there a standard size I should look for. I have the 14 inch rally II tires now and they look small so I was thinking of getting bigger rims. any feed back would help and thanks again.


go to a salvage yard and buy front spindles and brakes for any 68-72 gm a body car for 200-300 bucks and install it in one day and be done with it.


----------



## AJFrechette (May 25, 2011)

I just did a 4wdb kit from "the right stuff" folks...kit had several errors (mis stamped parts, bad directions etc) but the people at the factory were very good. Had a bad proportioning valve (instantly warantied) and gave good guidance on solving the "no vacuum because I have a moderate cam" problem (vacuum pump). 

I have 15" rally 1 wheels from Ames and it now stops suprisingly well for a pile of detroit iron. 

Buy a good brake line flare tool and bender and do your own lines or have a pro do it. Don't buy prebent ones....


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

depends on what you want to do and budget. my baer should be here in the next 4-5 days. I went through a place called matts classic customs, they listened to everything I was saying about my application, and what I wanted and put together a kit, the lady asked me a few questions and we were on our way. not cheap though. got the prebent stainless lines specific to my car, softlines, distribution block, vacuum booster and mastercylinder, 4 pistons up front, plus rear kit to match. no adjustments have to be made from a proportioning valve, it's all preset to your order. set me back 3500 total. 

give them a call and see what they can do for your. I'm extremely performance oriented and money isn't real tight for me, so when I do them, I try to get the best I can. I have a huge stack of boxes from yearone, summit, jeg's, and now Matt's. there will be others before I ever really get started on the car. if your interested, shoot me a PM and I'll get together on my invoices so you can have part numbers. just let me know.

matt's website is http://www.mattsclassicbowties.com/

If I'm breaking a rule posting link, please remove mods.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

if you plan to change rims, then go aftermarket brakes. But if you keep the 14s, then go the later factory GM model single caliper setup. Cheaper to do, and easy to get parts at any auto store.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I redid everything on my 70, rotors, calipers, booster and Delco Master cylinder. Car stops like a champ. I bought the spindle conversion kit for my 66 at Daytona for $150. Then you use all the stock components to get away from the drums. 
Are you really going to drive the car hard enough to justify $3500 worth of brakes? I'm not, I don't see any of my cars competing on track days..


----------



## 67chivo (May 20, 2011)

yea this wont be a daily driver maybe fri sat sun. as for the cost i figured around 2k for the front and back. I will change out the rims but thats not tell later. thanks for tips guys


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

67chivo said:


> yea this wont be a daily driver maybe fri sat sun. as for the cost i figured around 2k for the front and back. I will change out the rims but thats not tell later. thanks for tips guys


You'll have to change the rims as soon as you put the brakes on, the 14's won't fit.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I went with Baer Brakes Super Street system in the front, fits behind 15" wheels with no problems. Easy install, great performance, and I think it was around $900 with everything needed to convert from drum to disk. Looks good, too, with the drilled and slotted rotors and nice aluminum calipers. I left rear drums stock, I don't see a need to upgrade the rear given the weight distribution of the car and my plans for driving the car (cruising mostly).
That being said, if my car had been a stock disk brake car I would have left it stock, I think the stock system is fine for typical use on these cars. I converted my '71 Javelin to front disk with a stock set of parts, mostly because I couldn't find a reasonably priced aftermarket kit, but those stock brakes work great.
Jeff


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I can find an A body for the life of me. Every place I've called has said they crushed their older cars. Anyone know a place?


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Company I went with. Unfortunately I got a little crazy and went with their Stage 4 kit.

Disc Brake, Steering and Suspension Products for classic Chevy and Ford cars and trucks


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Check out inlinetube.com. They have all of the O E M brake booster, calipers, spindles, proportioning valves, etc. Everything you need to convert to power disc. There stuff is all made in the U S and fit great. Inline tube The brake plumbing experts


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I had check inline out already. Just was trying to find something from a salvage yard or something cheaper than 600+


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

*my baer ones I was talking about*

13 inch baer T4 disc brake kit
17 inch american racing wheels


----------

